# Are Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP CLAMPS interchangable?



## eeeneechi (9 mo ago)

Basically i have a 2017 TCR sl that i have been riding for awhile. But i made a mistake of cutting the seatpost a little too low. Currently i've maxed out my spacers and is comfortable with it. I have concerns on whether i can extend the seatpost even higher if i change a saddle/pedal/crank.

I see that the new 2022 TCR SL have a longer seatpost available. I was wondering if anyone knows if i could fit the newer seatpost onto my 2017 model.


----------

